# Beautiful Iowa In The Fall



## emptypockets (Jan 9, 2010)

The trees are beginning to change and the corn and bean crops are ready to be harvested. Here's a short series of pictures from my area. C&C greatly appreciated!

1). Shadowed Bean field






2). Colorful serene pond





3). A corn field through the windows of an abandoned building





4). A resting cow


----------



## O'Rork (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful. Be careful showing images of Iowa.......If the secret gets out, we'll be overrun with people moving here....


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 10, 2010)

O'Rork said:


> Beautiful. Be careful showing images of Iowa.......If the secret gets out, we'll be overrun with people moving here....



:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Great shots.  What did you use for processing...the sky is really interesting.


----------



## Xavi (Jan 10, 2010)

Really like #1 and #3. #1 is slightly crooked but the composition is excellent! Something about that sky though, I'm curious to know what processing went into 1 and 3 to get the sky to look like that. Nice job!

best wishes


----------



## emptypockets (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and keep them coming. For Christmas, I bought myself Topaz Adjust 3, which is the PP I used on these.

I layered numbers 1 and 2 and applied Color Blast and Spicify, tweaked the opacity of each, flattened and some additional tweaks and voila. Shots 3 and 4 are Spicify only to the original layer. Not the best PP I've ever done, but Adjust is an amazing product that I've only began to experiment with. Sort of reminds me of multi shot HDR's without the over the top look you sometimes get.


----------

